# 2.0.0? Dendrobates Tinctorius "Azureus" Sexing help



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys I purchased two azureus back in mid January, they are roughly 8months old now OOW I would estimate, maybe more... 
Ive had them 4 months solid and I bought them as large juvies. 

I believe I have two males.
What do you guys think?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

it might be a little too early to tell. i can't be certain but as far as i can tell i think the finer spot is female and the one with larger spot is male. im not a 100% sure. at second glance it looks like the 2nd pic looks female but in all the other pics it appears to be male.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

They both have larger front toepads than the back ones, and both of them have similarly arched backs...


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

any more opinions?


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

To be honest, looks very much like two females to me...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

My Azureus took a good year to fully develop. I thought I had 2 females but now that they are well fed and older, you can see the enlarged toepads, males. Yours are looking a bit male to me.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

They are looking like 2 males IMO. could still be a little early to tell though


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

They tend to follow each other around a lot... and stay very close. I figure this is just normal behavior. 

is it?


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Dartolution said:


> They tend to follow each other around a lot... and stay very close. I figure this is just normal behavior.
> 
> is it?


Have you ever found out if you have two males or not? I seem to have two females that follow each other around as well. I am still looking for a male.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Tomoko Schum said:


> Have you ever found out if you have two males or not? I seem to have two females that follow each other around as well. I am still looking for a male.


Umm, I doubt you're going to get an answer to that. Dartolution hasn't logged in to Dendroboard since 07-19-2013.

John


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> Umm, I doubt you're going to get an answer to that. Dartolution hasn't logged in to Dendroboard since 07-19-2013.
> 
> John


Okay, thanks.


----------

